# 2016, A year to remember... Fish Ohio Report!!!



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Wow, what a year it has been!!! I was able to get out on the water quite a bit (a big thanks to my awesome wife) and hit it just right on more then one occasion. The final tally was around 30 fish ohio catches this year (most being Channel Cats) with 9 qualifying species. Here they are...

First Fish Ohio this year was a 36" Muskie caught off of a large shallow diving squarebill crank bait


Next was a 27.5" Common Carp caught off of a dough ball off the bottom


A nice 37" Flathead Catfish caught off of a fresh piece of cut gizzard shad (spring)





A 32", 33" Channel Cat and a 24" Freshwater Drum caught off of a piece of fresh cut gizzard shad





A 22", 21" Hybrid Striped Bass and a 17.5" White Bass all caught off of a 1/4 oz rattle trap


A 10" Rock Bass caught off of a texas rigged craw with a 1/8 oz bullet weight


A 38" Flathead Catfish caught with a live sucker (fall)



Last but not least was a 21" Largemouth Bass caught on Halloween with a 1/4 oz Black and Blue Jig with a craw trailer

All fish were caught, photoed, and released to get bigger!

I was just shy in getting my fish ohio for Saugeye,Bluegill, and Crappie... Maybe next year!

If you caught anything notable that you would like to share from this past year, please post!!! Let's see'em boys!!!


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Nice work man! Awesome report with some monster fish.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Great work!!! I just missed FO about 30 times, lol.


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Great job!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Great fish.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

See if u can get that cloud to stop following u around in 2017. 

Some heavy hitters there last yr...Well done.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Heck of a year man !!!! Heck of a year. Those channels are crazy !!!!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Great year outstanding catches


----------



## mocha (Sep 21, 2014)

My two biggest of 2016 52 pound river cat 8 pound lake bass


----------



## mocha (Sep 21, 2014)

Nice year for you for sure


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Great year for you! Most of my bigger fish were not caught in Ohio but I managed a few FOs. Only 3 species. Saugeye, crappie and channel cat.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Looks like you had an outstanding year! Congrats on your catches!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice Channel Cat!!! Did you get a length or weight on guy?


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Fisherman 3234 said:


> Nice Channel Cat!!! Did you get a length or weight on guy?


I think he was 32" & 15#. Didn't have the gut like yours.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice!!! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

I know there are other great catches out there...let's see'em fellas!!!


----------



## Eatsleepfish (Aug 3, 2008)

That is a heck of a year you had! Thanks for posting. I'm a SW guy and posted my year end tally here...
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/2016-by-the-numbers-making-it-work.308254/


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## Riverduck11 (Jul 11, 2013)

Great Season! I also had a great season catching new personal best crappie, largemouth bass, saugeye, walleye, channel cat and white bass! I am ready to get going in 2017!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Eatsleepfish said:


> That is a heck of a year you had! Thanks for posting. I'm a SW guy and posted my year end tally here...
> http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/2016-by-the-numbers-making-it-work.308254/


Awesome year ESF!!! Definitely some quality fish!!!


----------



## mocha (Sep 21, 2014)

My odd catches for 2016


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Deazl666 said:


> View attachment 227192
> 
> View attachment 227193
> 
> ...


Awesome pics!!!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

mocha said:


> My odd catches for 2016


Mocha, was that a mud puppy and a lamprey?


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Definitely a year to remember for the wife and I. Started 2016 with a little girl. So fishing got put on the back burner for the most part. Well worth the trade off!


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

whodeynati said:


> Definitely a year to remember for the wife and I. Started 2016 with a little girl. So fishing got put on the back burner for the most part. Well worth the trade off!


It's the best man! My little girl is coming up on 3 this spring and she still blows my mind every day!


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Fisherman 3234 said:


> Awesome pics!!!


The second pic is a rosy-faced shiner; I had to go through a long list of forage fish figuring that one out.


----------



## mocha (Sep 21, 2014)

U don't get very many big pink sinners anymore and I may never catch another lamp lamprey again he came off a big sucker


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

whodeynati said:


> Definitely a year to remember for the wife and I. Started 2016 with a little girl. So fishing got put on the back burner for the most part. Well worth the trade off!





Bleeding Minnow said:


> It's the best man! My little girl is coming up on 3 this spring and she still blows my mind every day!


I completely understand where you guys are coming from! There is nothing better in this world then becoming a father! My little girl will be turning two in May, and yes she already has a barbie fishing pole and tackle box!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Deazl666 said:


> The second pic is a rosy-faced shiner; I had to go through a long list of forage fish figuring that one out.


The Rainbow Darter and Northern Longear Sunfish are awesome!!! That Striped Shiner looks like you caught it during spawning season! I've always had a soft spot for Longear's while bait fishing for Flatty's, I just don't have the heart to use them for bait!


----------



## BWSmallie (Jan 2, 2010)

My best LM of 2016


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I've lost most all my fish pics the last month from last year. But my year started out great catching 60/70 nice eyes in a few hours with a friend of mine. After that I stArted going after crappie (With decent saugeye bites inbetween). And easily had the best spring I've ever had targeting crappie. One day having a limit stronger weighing 40+ lbs. The bite was INSANE an continued on for a month or so. Same general area ... catching plenty of bass/cats/eyes inbetween.
Then for the summer I switched gearsan did a lot of catfishing and some bass fishing in larger ponds with my kayak. 
Then came September. I've had the worst 4 months of fishing I can ever remember having..... 
But ready for the early spring bite. 
An dad's with the daughters! Congrats! It's a wonderful thing! NOTHING beats it.bit.bleedingminnow said it best"she blows my mind every day"... couldn't be more spot on. Mine just turned 7!


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

Caught a ton of fish ohio eyes but this was my biggest at 25.5" 








39" flathead 








22" hybrid 








And if I remember the length correctly I think this kitty went 31"


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Wallen34, you need to stop smiling in those pictures.......People are gonna think that your enjoying catching those big fish!!! Great pics! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

My most memorable of 2016 came on Christmas Eve. 21 3/4 inch Smallmouth


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

There are a lot of GREAT fish in this post already. Keep them coming guys! Just proves what top notch fishing we have here in ohio.....


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Great year in 2016 from Saugeye (of course) to Musky 47" 30# from Alum. To great trips first on Gulf Tuna fishing for first time,then trip Lake Ontario with Lundy and Big Joshy we got large Kings and Steelhead and one of the best sunsets I will remember. Also had great year on Smallies,tons of big cats on swim baits and cranks. 3 wipers in 20"+ range. 
October and November were the best Saugeye bite for me in years I fished at least 1/2 hour 45 of the possible 61 days and tallied 641 keep able size up to 26" Saugeyes most coming from Indian lake. Night before Super moon was fourtante to hit the right spot where the eyes had shad trapped and we're tearing up a 3.25 Silktruese Big Joshy. That 1 swim bait body landed 81 of 83 saugeyes I landed in 5 1/2 hours they were enhaling the bait deep so you needed needle nose to get bait back. Was a night I won't forget. Overall even though one of the strangest weather years it was a very good year of fishing. 2017 has started well and looking forward to late winter early spring bite to get here.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

is that one of MY orange swims..... Nice fish troy.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Lol still have that pack stored away for you. Some day you might get them.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Very nice fish fellas!!! Keep'em coming!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

best lmb...early spring. Best smallie. May


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Here are a few from Northwest Ontario spring 2016.


----------



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow! Really nice fish everyone. Those channels are huge and I'm pretty jealous of the musky on here. My year went well, 28 total for 8 species, and a few firsts and personal bests.




























PB-10.25" Bluegill, 21.5" Smallmouth, 11.75" Rock bass, 29.5" Freshwater drum(not pictured), along with my first Carp on a dropshot rig, and first Channel cat on a chatterbait(not pictured).


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Here is a 14.75 inch rock bass from northern Michigan July 2016 . Caught on a large willow leaf spinnerbait.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

That is a TANK Rock Bass!!!


----------



## Mr. Basskisser (Oct 18, 2005)

I caught a 19" smallie and 2 20's over a 2 day period this summer. And Mrs. Basskisser took a nice 20 at Lake St. Clair, along with a decent pike. Our season was cut way short with my hernia surgery in mid September.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome Smallies and Pike!!! A 20" Inland Smallie is still on my list!!!


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

14+ inch FO crappie







21 inch FO Saugeye







20 inch Erie Smallmouth 4.6 lbs on digital scale . Looking back through my pictures it was a pretty good year.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Very nice catches allbraid!!!


----------

